# Sort by oldest show first in Groups



## dave843 (Jan 9, 2005)

So here is the scenario: I'm a little behind on watching Jeopardy. I have Groups turned on in the now playing list, so I browse to "Jeopardy(14)", and click the right arrow. This takes me to the list of 14 Jeopardy shows that I have on the Tivo. Now comes the fun part. When going into a group, it always takes me to the NEWEST show. And then I have to scroll down to the oldest one. 

Since I watch shows in chronological order, it would make much more sense for the cursor to start on the oldest show.


----------



## Sue C. (Dec 9, 2003)

Don't know if you can change the sorting, but you can use the 30-second skip button to jump to the bottom of the list in one click.


----------



## kajal88 (Jul 2, 2007)

THANX 
good


----------

